# Sugarbush: May 3, 2009 (Closing Time)



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: * Sunday, May 3, 2009

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sugarbush--Lincoln Peak

*Conditions: * SC

*Weather:* Partly to mostly cloudy, temps in the 60's.

*Trip Report: * I was not planning on skiing this weekend because I was going to be visiting my fiancee who is doing her first hospital rotation for med school out of town.  Well, she was disappointed when she was assigned to work today from 5:30am on until Monday morning.  That, combined with the 5pm closing, meant that I could enjoy a weekend with her and get up at a reasonable hour and drive back to SB for turns today.  

Got in late...at about 3:30pm.  Good crowd in the lot.  Good vibes.  Not much snow on the base or for one patch on Stein's.  Most places would not have opened....they would have bagged it.  Not SB.  I got in 5 runs today.  All smiles from everyone.  The Meatheads were skiing (Radio Ron came and spoke with me).  

Many of us were at the top of Stein's at 5pm.  There was a comment that there was no fanfare about the "last run."  No shouts, no cheers, nothing.  Folks just took it in on their own terms and savored the view and snow.  I was the last paying customer to shove off...in fact my fiancee called me at 5pm and we chatted for 15 minutes or so.  She has great timing (and wants us to do Tux this season!)

As I left, many more folks were mingling and having a drink, including Win.  What a great place...pass was purchased on Friday...see you next season.

Overall, well worth the journey.  The bumps were great, even if there was mud on Coffee Run and at the loading area, as well as the moss/grass/dirt/rock on the upper part of Stein's....that was tricky to ski.  

What a great season.  Having SB push the envelope when it comes to length of season is only one reason why I pulled the trigger on a pass for next season there.  Until November, here are some pics and vids to keep you going:

The WROD that was Coffee Run:







Always weird riding up the lift with grass underneath you:






Yum.






The obligatory faceshot:






Nice bumps and skies!






Radio Ron!






Last chair...4:55pm:






Radio Ron mingled with us locals after the lift stopped....






Looking down.......






Ski Patrol descending in a wave with a cool sky above them:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

The bottom...mud and dirt...some snow:











And yes, because I was driving to Maine, I didn't have room for the big skis:






A familiar face:











What was left....






And some vids...last chair for me:



And I was the last guy down Stein's...before patrol came down.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Great TR!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Nice work! The amount of snow lost in one week is staggering though.


----------



## 180 (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

Any recent photos from folks on North?  Wonder how upper FIS is holding up in comparison.  I know the point is moot, still got to lay it out there though.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice work! The amount of snow lost in one week is staggering though.



+ 1.  There was no way we could have run Heaven's Gate.  Ripcord had only patches of snow on it, as did OG.  Really unbelievable.....


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Any recent photos from folks on North?  Wonder how upper FIS is holding up in comparison.  I know the point is moot, still got to lay it out there though.



I don't have any....but last weekend the upper 2/3 of the mountain was covered.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't have any....but last weekend the upper 2/3 of the mountain was covered.



wow, sounds like the PERFECT set up for going late into spring!!!  


:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> wow, sounds like the PERFECT set up for going late into spring!!!
> 
> 
> :lol:



Don't get me started......

It WAS the perfect set up.  Designed that way back in the 1960's.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Don't get me started......
> 
> It WAS the perfect set up.  Designed that way back in the 1960's.



Oh, trust me I know and I'm aware of the 'why' it WAS the perfect set up, but no longer IS used for such and respect Win's decision.

Won't stop me from getting a few digs in here and there in hopes that he might change his mind someday though.


----------



## Glenn (May 5, 2009)

Awesome TR! That's great that they stayed open for so long. Not only is it odd seeing grass under the lift..it's odd being that bright out at 5PM.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2009)

Compare the snowcover on Stein's to the same day last season.  

A vid of the Meatheads skiing last season on Stein's on Closing Day:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

great report and videos..a little different than May 1st 1999..


----------

